# She won't eat!



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I will be starting Lacie on fish oil, glucosamine, DGP and probiotics, however per my conversation with Crystal(she was so informative about everything..I am sooo thankful that I called her) I am to start adding water to the Stella & Chewys freeze dried raw lamb that Lacie eats because being a toy breed, Stella's DRY is too hard on the kidneys and I think she said liver.
In the past, Lacie will not eat if its wet but I DO make sure she drinks a lot of water. I have tried everything, every flavor...mixing in Fromms kibble...she will not eat it if I wet it...even if its a drop of water...she won't touch it.
Last night I wet the food with warm water...nothing. This morning...nothing. Walked her 4 miles, her usual, hoping she wld be hungry...nothing.
I just tried again...cheated this time...I added hamburger in, then rice and lastly carrots...she won't budge.
I usual feed her but she grazes for a few hours but I'm going about this a different way by giving her 15 min...if she doesn't eat...toss it. I have until tomorrow night and that will be 2 days and 1 night that she would not have ate a thing, then I am to call Crystal back to figure out something else, but for right now I'm in panick mode.
What if she will not eat it like this...ever? I hate to feed her the Stella's dry if it might put her at risk in the future...I'm afraid to walk her again in fear the poor baby might drop on me...but what in the world can I do to get her to eat...I warn you...she is extremely stubborn!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor dear. She is drinking water ok? Except for young puppies, dogs can safely go a couple of days without eating. Not eating can come from stubborness or stomach discomfort or could be a medical issue, so be careful and watch. Try just a couple of drops of low sodium chicken broth. Put it on your fingers and let her lick it and then show her you are putting a small bit in her food. See if that works,. Then you can water down the broth slowly until it is just water, though a bit of low sodium broth should not be an issue.

Good luck.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Walter...thx. She's just stubborn. She wld eat if I didn't wet it. I think it's the texture. I have tried chicken broth before and she just poo poos it. It will be 3 days Monday and I really am nervous about even walking her tonight, tomorrow.She drinks fine...not sick...I don't get it...I think she has an eating disorder...for real!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The only thing I can think of is to add some peanut butter ~ make tiny pea size balls, it might change the texture just enough, but it can be messy. If she eats that you can make bigger balls, until she is eating from her dish. Hand feed the balls to her at first.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

That's brilliant...I will try that tomorrow morning. I had to throw out din din for tonight. I hope that works! Who cares if its messy as long as she eats


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Give her a little peanut butter on your finger first, so she knows what she is getting. I have used peanut butter to get Lucky to eat. Just make sure it doesn't have artificial sweetners in it. A tiny bit or real sugar would be safe.

Good luck.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Joann don't you dare try to entice her to eat her food with peanut butter. Good heavens it's not even been a full day and you already caved by trying to entice her with hamburger, rice and carrots!! You are a bad bad girl!! lol :HistericalSmiley:
Remember what we talked about. We are trying to figure out if she's just picked up poor eating habits from her history of being hand fed, grazing, and snubbing her nose at various things and then miraculously there is something new for her to try. And I totally understand how that happened since she had been so sick as a puppy. But she's a good size and not underweight from what you told me. So you can try to wait her out. Remember, she's used to being able to nibble all day long if she didn't really like what was given to her for a meal. So she's learning a whole new way of eating. By not trying to entice her to eat anything besides the food you know she has liked in the past, although dry and not wet, it will really help to see if she truly is just a picky eater or if maybe she has some GI issues and an upset tummy from time to time. Hang in there. She will be ok. You said she is drinking normally. She will not faint on you when you take her for a walk. But maybe not a fast paced marathon. lol Maybe a nice stroll in the cool of the evening or early morning. I'll be here for moral support should you feel like you're going to cave. :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Joann don't you dare try to entice her to eat her food with peanut butter. Good heavens it's not even been a full day and you already caved by trying to entice her with hamburger, rice and carrots!! You are a bad bad girl!! lol :HistericalSmiley:
> Remember what we talked about. We are trying to figure out if she's just picked up poor eating habits from her history of being hand fed, grazing, and snubbing her nose at various things and then miraculously there is something new for her to try. And I totally understand how that happened since she had been so sick as a puppy. But she's a good size and not underweight from what you told me. So you can try to wait her out. Remember, she's used to being able to nibble all day long if she didn't really like what was given to her for a meal. So she's learning a whole new way of eating. By not trying to entice her to eat anything besides the food you know she has liked in the past, although dry and not wet, it will really help to see if she truly is just a picky eater or if maybe she has some GI issues and an upset tummy from time to time. Hang in there. She will be ok. You said she is drinking normally. She will not faint on you when you take her for a walk. But maybe not a fast paced marathon. lol Maybe a nice stroll in the cool of the evening or early morning. I'll be here for moral support should you feel like you're going to cave. :thumbsup:


LOL...I thought you would be too busy working to be on here...ok..ok but she is freaking me out! she is doing exactly what I said she would...starve herself.
I will be calling you Monday to figure things out, because I have a very good feeling...tomorrow will be no better...peace?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maddysmom said:


> LOL...I thought you would be too busy working to be on here...ok..ok but she is freaking me out! she is doing exactly what I said she would...starve herself.
> I will be calling you Monday to figure things out, because I have a very good feeling...tomorrow will be no better...peace?


Well now that's the way to be optimistic! lol Ok so that you aren't so stressed that she can then sense your stress, why not try this. Tomorrow morning give her whichever flavor of S&C's seems to be her fave and just dribble enough water on it that it still maintains some of the crunch. Let's try to ease her into the completely rehydrated form. And then in a couple of days add just a bit more water. Keep doing that really slowly until it's properly rehydrated. Or you could try completely rehydrating most of it and leaving small chunks that have not been rehydrated at all on in it. Or you can see if she prefers the frozen. But no more hamburger and peanut butter. Where's the stern teacher emoticon? lol

I won't be at the store on Monday. I have several appointments myself. I'll try to check messages here on SM when I can. Otherwise I'll be at the store on Tuesday.


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

What a cute thread. I guess I am a pushover. If she were mine, I would feed her the way she will eat it as long as she is drinking enough water. If she wasn't drinking enough for a particular food, I would just feed her something else. I wouldn't be happy if mine went to bed without eating. Of course we all have different opinions, so you have to do what you think is best for her. By the way your baby is an absolute cutie! Adorable!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well now that's the way to be optimistic! lol Ok so that you aren't so stressed that she can then sense your stress, why not try this. Tomorrow morning give her whichever flavor of S&C's seems to be her fave and just dribble enough water on it that it still maintains some of the crunch. Let's try to ease her into the completely rehydrated form. And then in a couple of days add just a bit more water. Keep doing that really slowly until it's properly rehydrated. Or you could try completely rehydrating most of it and leaving small chunks that have not been rehydrated at all on in it. Or you can see if she prefers the frozen. But no more hamburger and peanut butter. Where's the stern teacher emoticon? lol
> 
> I won't be at the store on Monday. I have several appointments myself. I'll try to check messages here on SM when I can. Otherwise I'll be at the store on Tuesday.


 Sensei(teacher)...great idea...I will give that a try after I walk her in the morning. She's a tough one...I know she's hungry...she keeps kicking the dish around, licks her chops but as soon as she's about to take a bite...she walks away with a pout...she's very dramatic  call you tues in between my clients if I need too!
Thx again for everything!



> =summer What a cute thread. I guess I am a pushover. If she were mine, I would feed her the way she will eat it as long as she is drinking enough water. If she wasn't drinking enough for a particular food, I would just feed her something else. I wouldn't be happy if mine went to bed without eating. Of course we all have different opinions, so you have to do what you think is best for her. By the way your baby is an absolute cutie! Adorable!
> 
> I'm with you but unfortunately Lacie is just getting really healthy and I don't want to chance her ever getting as sick as she was over something as simple as getting her to eat her food moist....and she really will not eat anything else...I have tried everything. I'm a big pushover....and she knows it!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Most of the time when a dog is a picky eater, it's because we humans have created that picky eater. When we try and entice with added goodies, we're teaching them that if they turn their noses up at something we will give them something else, so why not wait it out until they find a goodie they want? 

The only exception to that is with health issues - when I first got Tessa, I didn't know she was allergic to chicken (she was a stray so I had no way of knowing). The longer I fed them Chicken a la Veg, which is an excellent food, the "pickier" she got. Finally, after repeated bouts of GI upset, I stopped feeding chicken and my little eating machine returned. 

If after two days she simply won't eat AND if you've not been "cheating" and caving in with treats and other goodies, I would suspect some sort of GI upset and work from there. The important thing to remember is that if you are still giving treats and trying to entice her to eat with other goodies, you're still rewarding her picky eating behavior. She's not a puppy and she seems otherwise healthy, so I'd "tough it out."


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> Most of the time when a dog is a picky eater, it's because we humans have created that picky eater. When we try and entice with added goodies, we're teaching them that if they turn their noses up at something we will give them something else, so why not wait it out until they find a goodie they want?
> 
> The only exception to that is with health issues - when I first got Tessa, I didn't know she was allergic to chicken (she was a stray so I had no way of knowing). The longer I fed them Chicken a la Veg, which is an excellent food, the "pickier" she got. Finally, after repeated bouts of GI upset, I stopped feeding chicken and my little eating machine returned.
> 
> If after two days she simply won't eat AND if you've not been "cheating" and caving in with treats and other goodies, I would suspect some sort of GI upset and work from there. The important thing to remember is that if you are still giving treats and trying to entice her to eat with other goodies, you're still rewarding her picky eating behavior. She's not a puppy and she seems otherwise healthy, so I'd "tough it out."


I don't give her treats other than carrots, and the occasional Zukes which I'm going to stop. I can't speak for my parents though which is why I'm trying this strategy on the weekends. I have been giving the Stella's dry per bag instructions...wet or dry, however I didn't realize that dry cld be hard on her kidneys. It was the ONLY thing she wld ever eat & only dry and chunky...not cut up in small pieces. She WILL EAT but only her way.
After her walk this morning I'm going to try a layer technique....moist on the bottom, dry with a bit of water in the middle and the top being dry. I hope this works...other than that I'm dumbfounded on tricks getting her to eat it wet.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Stella and Chewey's is way too high in protein for a Malt..(moderate protein is best).. I would only feed S&C sparingly..I home cook for one of mine and was adding the fish oil daily, but the fish oil upset her tummy...so I discontinued that...I give a pinch of the Solid Gold Seameal, instead..suggestion...with every meal...put the food in the dish, and put water around it..just a tiny bit..like a moat..feed the same time every day..leave the food down for 15 minutes and then take it up..she will eat it eventually...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Others here know way more about diet than me. I can just add I went through something like this few times, would be for a day when one would not eat and I asked my Vet about it. (the dog was healthy and having no issues just being picky or going without food for a day). He said to begin with they can go 3 days without food, now he did not recommend this, but rather bringing it into perspective for me that I was over worrying. Anyway we decided I may be giving her too many things. He said to put the kibble down and leave it, nothing else and if she didn't eat by end of day two to call him. Well, she ATE! :thumbsup: I keep her on one food now, and a treat.


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

having teh same problem with my dog! she can go not eating for days..to us it helps sometimes if you give it with fingers, grain by grain..she will refuse first 20 times, but you got to be really boring and stubborn to make her. when she starts she will probably eat 20 grains of dry food. That's how we do it7adding greek yoghurt on it helps too, but my dog only licks youghurt and leaves the rest. olive oil too! adding hommade olive oil in the food helps
I am from a country where olive oil is trade mark so I have it and put it in.. maby you could try


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

coconoly said:


> having teh same problem with my dog! she can go not eating for days..to us it helps sometimes if you give it with fingers, grain by grain..she will refuse first 20 times, but you got to be really boring and stubborn to make her. when she starts she will probably eat 20 grains of dry food. That's how we do it7adding greek yoghurt on it helps too, but my dog only licks youghurt and leaves the rest. olive oil too! adding hommade olive oil in the food helps
> I am from a country where olive oil is trade mark so I have it and put it in.. maby you could try



How many days does she go with NO food?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Joann ... Sometimes Snowball can be picky with what he eats. However ... and, just my personal opinion ... I would be concerned how long Lacie actually goes without anything in her tummy. With Snowball, if he goes too long without eating a little something ... his tummy will become acidic ... and, he will either throw up bile or dry heave. So, I have to be really careful to make sure that if he doesn't eat his meals that something else is not going on. 

The thing is that every once in a while Snowball can get picky with his food, too. I don't blame him ... because he doesn't get to enjoy a huge variety of different menus like Felix and I can do. And, Snowball is so limited right now on treats ... so, it's hard.

With that, I hope Lacie happily eats soon for you!:tender:


----------



## coconoly (Sep 9, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> How many days does she go with NO food?


once it was 2 and a half days I think..maby 3
it is sad to see her not eating. really I can't define problem. we tried all different types of food, royal c., hill's, eukanuba, happy dog, cans..nothing


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal gave you excellent advice. She's great, isn't she!? I like the recommendation to only start with a tiny bit of water on the S&C patty and gradually work your way up to the point where she is eating it completely rehydrated. It may take a week, it may take several weeks, just depends on her. 

Also, what other foods have you tried with her? If you're looking for more ideas...maybe try ZiwiPeak? It's also high in protein and fat like the S&C, but maybe she'd like it and would be more willing to eat that with water? My two also love Party Animal and Weruva canned food. Have you tried other kinds of dehydrated raw - like Addiction or Grandma Lucy's or Honest Kitchen?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So this morning I tried in layers, dry top, touch of water middle, more water on the bottom...she just ate the top...grrrr.
I just walked her another few miles hoping to get her hungry. This time I mixed in Fromms kibble...wet (she wld not it this in the past...only as a treat) and then I mixed in S&C slightly damp...still in big pieces...she DEF wont eat it if the texture is soft....and SHE ATE...EVERY BIT of it...I'm so happy right now I can't even tell you. She's so stubborn, knows how to wear me down but something is to be said about tough LOVE.
Thank you all for responding...I was really getting nervous about her NOT eating the Stella's with any water in it:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How is she doing?? Did she end up drinking water?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> How is she doing?? Did she end up drinking water?


YUP...thx for asking Janene...eating her food with water like a champ...I can't thank Crystal enough for encouraging me to add the water to the Stella and Chewys...and to tough it out if she didnt eat...infact, I have never seen her eat so well...psyched!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

maddysmom said:


> YUP...thx for asking Janene...eating her food with water like a champ...I can't thank Crystal enough for encouraging me to add the water to the Stella and Chewys...and to tough it out if she didnt eat...infact, I have never seen her eat so well...psyched!!!



WooHoo!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


Happy dance!! arty::sHa_banana::happy dance::happy:

I'll send the supplements out now that I know you got her eating her S&C's rehydrated. I didn't want to have you waste your money if we couldn't get her to eat the way we wanted her to, as well as making sure we really weren't dealing with an sensitive GI issue. :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> WooHoo!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> 
> Happy dance!! arty::sHa_banana::happy dance::happy:
> ...


Crystal...thankyou...it was a long weekend  I picked up a bag of raw Stella's today and will try that tomorrow. Also, found a farm down the street that sells the goats milk for future...in the meantime, I look forward to the supplements.
Talk to you soon...thank you with all my heart <3


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

When lily was a pup she would not eat and losing weight. We were seriously worried about "failure to thrive". The vet told us to take the food away. She is now healthy and gets fed morning and evening. Good luck with your little one


----------

